# Remove adhesive protector?



## hender999 (May 4, 2011)

Folks,

New to ashphalt shingling, so pardon what may be a stupid question. 

Do you remove the celophane adhesive protector prior to installing the shingle?

My initial thought is no, that it will breakdown when the roof/shingle warms up.

Thanks in advance.

Scott


----------



## hender999 (May 4, 2011)

Well, looks like I'll answer my own question. Thought I'd call IKO and ask them.

Turns out this strip of adhesive has nothing to do with fastening the shingle to the roof and therefore does not need to be removed. 

The only reason for the adhesive is to hold the celophane strip so that the shingle does not stick to the other shingle it is paired with back to back in the package. 

Scott


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

You do not need to remove that strip and it has nothing to do with the shingles blowing off. 
_________________________
Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## cabbie8675 (May 9, 2011)

*No you dont remove it.*

You don't remove it because when the shingle is in a package it lines up with the adhesive below it but but when u put it on your roof it doesn't cover adhesive. Lot of people say the thing is usually printed "do not remove"


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

But, Isn't that all come with printed, "Do not remove?'"
________________
Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## jamesallen07 (May 6, 2011)

No, you don't remove that. This is a common mistake though, a lot of my Calgary roofing customers remove it.


----------



## apehangeralfy (Nov 10, 2008)

Only for the new guys....:laughing:


----------



## JWRoofing (May 4, 2011)

apehangeralfy said:


> Only for the new guys....:laughing:


Now that is funny! Talk about hazing.


----------

